# Carryover Charitable Contribution



## miky348 (Sep 23, 2010)

*USA return: Carryover Charitable Contribution*

*2013:*

Married filing separately, no dependent, using standard deduction. 

AGI: $7,000

2013 Charitable contribution: $4,000 

I choose to use the standard deduction of $10,000 ($6100 + $3900)

1. What will be my 2014 carryover charitable contribution ($4000 or $2000)?

2. Which year will this carryover amount expire?

Thanks
miky


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

From the IRS website:



> 2. To deduct a charitable contribution, you must file Form 1040 *and itemize deductions on Schedule A*.


If you're taking the standard deduction ($6100) you can't deduct your charitable contributions over and above that. The $3900 is your personal exemption, which is something completely different.

More info on charitable contributions here: Eight Tips for Deducting Charitable Contributions
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## miky348 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks Bevdeforges.

1. What is the lifespan for a carryover charitable contribution?

2. Which software do you recommend to prepare expat tax return? (Pls pm the answer, I don't think you are promoting the software, just would like to know what you are using).

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm going to have to refer you to IRA Publication 526 on Contributions. From there, it looks like the "normal" carryover time is 5 years, but as usual, there are a number of qualifiers to that.

There are only a few of the online tax software systems that can deal with expat taxes - and depending on your exact circumstances, even those may or may not allow you to file electronically. These are the 8 sites that can deal with foreign addresses: http://photos.state.gov/libraries/france/5/irs/efiling.pdf but note that one of them doesn't include the form 2555.

I use TaxAct. Lots of folks like TurboTax, but I notice it has been removed from the list of electronic filers for overseas residents. Have also heard good stuff about TaxSlayer, but have yet to try it myself.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## miky348 (Sep 23, 2010)

If I decide to take the Standard deduction, then will the 2014 carryover charitable contribution be $4,000?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

As an aside -- but an important one relevant to many overseas filers -- please note that your charitable contribution must meet the IRS's definition. Just because you think it's a "charity" doesn't mean the IRS agrees.


----------



## miky348 (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes, it is IRS registered charity.

Let me re-phrase my question:

Married filing separately (no dependent)
AGI: $8,000
Annual charitable contribution: $5,000
Itemized deduction (Sch-A): $7,000

Tax-payor chooses the standard deduction of $6100. Also, with personal exemption of $3,900 brings his tax bill to $0.00

Since he did not avail schedule-A, what will be his carryover charitable contribution ($1000 or $5000)?

Thanks


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

You're only allowed to carryover the amount which could not have been itemized. I'm assuming that you're referring to a 50% charitable organization, so if you choose the standard deduction then your carryover is $1000 (the $5000 less the $4000 -- 50% of your adjusted AGI -- that you could have itemized).

As you can see, if your tax situation is broadly similar next year then that $1000 carryover isn't going to matter because you'll simply take the standard deduction again.

Can you do better than $0 -- with a refundable tax credit or two? (More difficult with Married Filing Separately, though.)


----------

